# Facebook crash sous iOS 6.0.1



## Calo (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
je viens de mettre à jour mon iPhone et mon iPad avec iOS 6.0.1 et depuis Facebook crash, il se lance et au bout de quelques secondes, il coupe.
Quelqu'un a-t-il également remarqué ce problème ?

Je suis sous iPhone 4 et iPad 3

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------

Ca remarche apparemment !


----------



## jpverh (1 Novembre 2012)

pas résolu panne FB ce soir


----------

